# relier un imac a un macbook via bluetooth



## adrienmoulin75 (29 Octobre 2008)

bonjour a tous voila je vous explique mon problème je possède un imac (fixe) et je vien de m'acheter le nouveau macbook alu voila je le découvre depuis quelques heures et maintenant que je possède deux mac j'aurai souhaiter  les relier entre eux :

c'est a dire pouvoir transferer des fichier de l'un a l'autre pouvoir naviguer sur mon imac a partir de mon macbook d'une est ce que s'est possible? de deux si s'est possible comment s'y prend t'on j'ai essayer par bluetooth mais rien a faire cela ne fonctionne pas voila pourquoi je fais appel a votre aide.

si vous avez la solution pouvaient vous me l'expliquer dans le détail merci beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2008)

Tu devrais plutot essayer par wifi les débit sont très largement supérieurs.
Un peu de lecture.


----------



## adrienmoulin75 (29 Octobre 2008)

merci je vais lire tout sa pour le moment j'ai reussi a aller sur l'ecran de mon imac a partir de mon macbook  en wifi justement mais je cherche a transferer des fichier de l'un vers l'autre et sa j'ai toujours pas trouver je vais lire se que tu ma donner merci bien



Bien bien bien &#8230; Mais les annonces annotées "A lire avant de poster", tu devrais les lire aussi (si possible avant de poster). Pour savoir comment mettre deux Mac en réseau, on demande dans le forum "Internet et *réseau*" ! On déménage.


----------

